# file conversion



## Caliraj (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,
Im in the process of making a musical greeting card all by myself with the little HTML knowledge that I have for my sweet sister .I have a song that is in .wpl format.I want this to be converted to a .mp3 file.Could anyone help me with this at teh earliest?Im unable to attached the file for your ref. 
Thanks & Regards,
Cali.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

A .wpl file is a Windows Play List. Do you know the format of the file that playlist is pointing to?


----------



## Caliraj (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Stanley,
I don get ur question.Im trying to convert this wpl file to an mp3 file.Plz let me know what u mean by 'pointing to'?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

A .wpl file is a Windows Play List, meaning it's a list of files that you want to play. So a .wpl file is not an acutal music file, it's just a list of files.


----------



## Caliraj (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Stanley,
So plz tell me what information must I give you for the issue(to convert this to mp3)??


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Open up WMP and bring up the playlist. Right click on the song you're talking about, click on 'Open Containing Folder' and it will show you where the file is and the filename. What is the extension of the file?


----------

